# Show Etiquette?



## ChestnutPony4Life (Dec 30, 2017)

I'm an amateur photographer looking to practice taking action shots of hunter/jumper shows and events and I'm planning to go to local shows this summer and practice, but I don't know the policy of photographing other people and their horses. I wouldn't be publicizing the images or selling them, but is it considered rude to practice on people without asking permission?? For any photographers out there, how did you get started?


----------



## ChasingDreams (Nov 14, 2017)

Why don't you try contacting local clubs and offer to photograph events for them pro-bono? Offer them rights to the photos in exchange for permission to use them in your portfolio. Some may already have contracted photographers, but I'm sure you won't have trouble offering your services for free 

I know our local barrel racing club loved when amateur photographers came and posted photos on social media, etc. As long as you contact the event/organization ahead of time for permission, I don't think you need to worry about individual riders.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

My youngest son did equine photography for awhile. He was very good, but after a few years decided he no longer wanted to pursue it Too Bad as he was offered to be the photographer at the Canadian Supreme.
Anyway, I regress. He got started being interested in photography and with my involvement on the breed circuit, got the contacts, and was asked to be photographer at various venues.
THus, i think you should contact some some committees, find out if they already have an official photographer or not. If not, offer your services.
That then opens the door to just taking pictures of horses in various performance events, having the ability to display those pictures, at the show, so that once classes are done, exhibitors can view pictures of themselves and their horses, buying what they want
From that exposure, you will get requests from various riders, at their next show, to take some pictures of horses in specific classes, with some of those pictures aimed towards sale events.
If exhibitor like what they see, some will ask you to come to their facility and take profession shots of their horses, or even candid pictures of family with horses.
Many people show on different circuits, and once you get out there, they will refer you to other show venues, looking for an equine photographer


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

ChasingDreams said:


> Why don't you try contacting local clubs and offer to photograph events for them pro-bono? Offer them rights to the photos in exchange for permission to use them in your portfolio. Some may already have contracted photographers, but I'm sure you won't have trouble offering your services for free
> 
> I know our local barrel racing club loved when amateur photographers came and posted photos on social media, etc. As long as you contact the event/organization ahead of time for permission, I don't think you need to worry about individual riders.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I do not think posting pictures on social media is the way to go, nor is it very professional
Ask to be photographer at some show, and then have the computer set up that exhibitors can view and order pictures on the spot. That worked very well for my son.
Pictures on social media can be 'stolen', plus I for one, would not wish to have pictures of myself and my horses displayed, when some of those pictures might not show them in the best light.
Yes, this day and age, social media is so easy to use, places like Facebook, but as soon as I see ads just on those venues, I think, 'unprofessional' and looking for free advertising, plus, in theory, you should have permission to post pictures of third parties


----------



## ChasingDreams (Nov 14, 2017)

@Smilie I agree, I wasn't suggesting OP post pictures on socia media without permission...just said that our club enjoyed pictures posted to the club Facebook page by aspiring photographers or family members of participants. But it was a closed group so only members could post. And in barrel racing the rider is almost never portrayed in the most dignified way  Part of the fun was laughing at your own ill-timed, candid facial expressions...lol

For example, one of my own posted by an aspiring photographer 









I think having a computer set-up to sell shots is a nice idea. But if you are just looking for exposure and portfolio building I'm sure smaller clubs with a less significant budget for professional photography might appreciate photo rights for their promotional materials in exchange for "practice", to use or not use at their discretion of course.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

Always, always, always ask permission. It's better to know you are welcome than to get the nasty surprise of being turned away when you get to the show grounds. They might also ask you to sign a waiver if the show is taking place on private property. 

In most areas, an animal does not have a right to privacy. People do, under a certain set of guidelines, but a horse show that welcomes spectators would be considered a public event or place with no reasonable expectation of privacy in most areas. It's important to know these things when dealing with event photography. 

Again, however, it's always good manners and shows a professional attitude to ask first. 

It's a great idea, and a great way to network for a future business. Don't be afraid to talk to people or hand out business cards if people ask for them, especially if you'd like to put them on a private gallery for people to look at - most people are totally flattered and happy to have someone practice taking pictures!

One place you might offer your pro-bono services is to a local rescue - they're often working on a shoestring budget, and getting good pictures of horses in their care can make a HUGE difference for them!


----------



## Kaifyre (Jun 16, 2016)

I was going to suggest exactly as @Mulefeather did - one place I can think of that will be tripping over themselves to accept your practice is a rescue of some sort. I have volunteered in a few over the years and I can't think of a single one that wouldn't be over the moon if someone offered pro bono photography as a way of practicing. 

-- Kai


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

ChestnutPony4Life said:


> I'm an amateur photographer looking to practice taking action shots of hunter/jumper shows and events and I'm planning to go to local shows this summer and practice, but I don't know the policy of photographing other people and their horses. I wouldn't be publicizing the images or selling them, but is it considered rude to practice on people without asking permission?? For any photographers out there, how did you get started?


I agree with everyone else that I would call the show management and ask. 

I myself show, and have also started dabbling in photography (just for my own enjoyment). In-between my own events, I'll take pictures of others. I'll edit them and share them on Facebook. At least in my area, everyone loves seeing pictures of themselves and share away. 

I have not had anyone complain.


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

Also be aware that if the show has already booked a licensed photographer, you may be stepping on toes if there is any question that you may be selling your photos. You can go take photographs for yourself, but are usually prohibited from selling, and may be prohibited from certain areas of the show grounds. Some shows prohibit DSLR-style cameras with interchangeable lenses as per their photographer's contract. 

It's a sensitive issue. Dog shows, for instance, are having a very difficult time booking quality show photographers because amateurs have been standing behind them during 'win shots' and the like, then the exhibitor doesn't buy the print because their friend took one just like it (or thought they did-- it's usually pretty easy to tell which is a professional shot and which isn't-- the pro knows how to make your dog look good. Your friend Kyle won't.) Being a pro is expensive, and they earn their money.

Go to some shows and take photos for your own portfolio and use. Technically, you need a model release if there's any chance you may sell your shot commercially. Starting out, I would not sell my shots-- if you get some stellar ones, offer them to the rider/owner if you know who they are, but action shots, specifically, are fickle and you really need to train your eye, as well as know what angles and types of shots are desired for each event before you do any selling. A split second difference in a shot can make the difference between a photo of a horse looking great going over a jump or around a barrel, and one that looks a lot worse.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Yes, as I already mentioned, you must make sure that the venue already does not have an official photographer, and if not, ask the show committee if you could be a photographer at the show
I would offer the pictures for sale. \
Done right, it takes a lot of time, and money.
When my son did it, he would take the pictures, both official win pictures and candid class shots
My daughter in law, would have those pictures uploaded, so that riders could view them, when they had time, and decide if they wished to purchase any picture, with prices ect all in black and white, size, ect
My son is kinda a perfectionist, so would spend a lot of time in photoshop, editing any pictures that were chosen, and then send the final product

I have been to shows, where what you see, it that initial photo is what you get, like shots where your horse is passing a support in that arena, so it looks like a post is growing out of his belly!

Those types of pictures don't earn you a good reputation! The ones with special efforts do!
If the show committee decides to perhaps have official win pictures as prizes, like some shows do, make sure you take a back drop and an assistant, who can work at having the hrose put his ears forward ( a bucket with something in it, being shaken, works good )


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Here are a few official pictures, with the horse posed, that I bought, over the years


----------

